# Two Questions re: swimming pools



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

1) Approximately how many litres of water would a 10m x5m pool lose per day at temperatures over 30C?

2) If a swimming pool were to leak, where would it leak from?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I couldn't say in numbers or anything but there has rarely been a day here under 30°C for the last 4 months and our pool of an equivalent size does not lose a great deal, not really enough to be noticed daily. 
Although I can say since last Friday when I topped it up it has lost about an inch or just over(one and a half tiles) of water due to evaporation and that seems to be a bit faster than normal but not much, plus it has been hot this week.

One thing I noticed once, or more so our neighbour did is he complained our pool was leaking on to his property. As it turned out the wind was so strong the night before it blew a heap of water out of the pool.

No idea where it is likely to leak from though.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

not too helpful I know but

1) wind and the water temp can make a big difference, splashing from kids having fun makes a small difference.

Last week it was breezy, I was putting around 1/2' top up of water a day. My pool is about the same size and the water is around 30degs at the moment, the mid day temp around 32 degs but now the wind has dropped it is hardly loosing anything. Probably 1/2 inch in 3 days which I can live with happily.

2) the most common place for leaks are at joints. eg around the skimmers, inlet jets, main drain and hidden pipework that connect all of the above. Also cracks in the structure of the pool.

to calculate the actual loss due to evaporation needs someone very keen on that kinda thing I am afraid to say.


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's not uncommon in high temps for pools to lose a couple of tiles of water in a few days, say 2 inches, due to evaporation. You can check to see if there is a leak or whether it's evaporation by doing the "bucket" test. Google "bucket test pools" for instructions.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> 1) Approximately how many litres of water would a 10m x5m pool lose per day at temperatures over 30C?
> 
> 2) If a swimming pool were to leak, where would it leak from?


We're currently in the 40's so slightly more evaporation but our pool is roughly the same size.

I would say we are loosing about 2 or 3 cm of water every day or so (does depend on wind as well though) - it hasn't dropped below 25 at night recently either.

If it is leaking then it could be through the walls but it's more likely through the joints and the main waste drain.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> 1) Approximately how many litres of water would a 10m x5m pool lose per day at temperatures over 30C?
> 
> 2) If a swimming pool were to leak, where would it leak from?



2) A hole!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pnwheels said:


> 2) A hole!!



Err...no. Not very likely. See posts above....


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you or anyone else put tablets in the skimmer baskets? If so the leak (if it isn't plain evap) may be from rotted pipes from pool to pump equipment. Ours was.

Any proper pool man will very easily be able to pressure test the various legs of the pipework to determine if there is a leak. 

As someone said earlier google bucket test. Very easy to do.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

olivefarmer said:


> Do you or anyone else put tablets in the skimmer baskets? If so the leak (if it isn't plain evap) may be from rotted pipes from pool to pump equipment. Ours was.
> 
> Any proper pool man will very easily be able to pressure test the various legs of the pipework to determine if there is a leak.
> 
> As someone said earlier google bucket test. Very easy to do.


Sorry if I am taking this off topic I am new to this and still finding my way around, but why should you not put tablets in the skimmer baskets??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickH01 said:


> Sorry if I am taking this off topic I am new to this and still finding my way around, but why should you not put tablets in the skimmer baskets??


Because the chemical are more concentrated there and so can rot the pipes quicker.

I prefer to use one of those 'floaty' things - that way the chemicals are more evenly dispersed.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your answer, kinda makes sense when you think about it.


----------

